# US Merchant Marine response to 9/11



## forthbridge

The attached video may interest mambers. Something unreported elsewhere.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc66PsnXPoA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDOrzF7B2Kg&feature=related


----------



## LouisB

forthbridge said:


> The attached video may interest mambers. Something unreported elsewhere.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc66PsnXPoA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDOrzF7B2Kg&feature=related


Quite apart from the editing and music, still very emotive footage which to my mind at least, shows the inate goodness and decency that is at the core of most people.

Very good clips.


LouisB


----------



## sparkie2182

Thanks for posting.

The other side of the coin.


----------

